# small white spot on blue acara's dorsal fin



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

I noticed a single small white spot/bump in the middle of my new blue acara's dorsal fin...I think he had it since I got it from my LFS...i didn't see it in the store but saw it later after I brought it home.

This is not ich, right? I'm cycling the tank with SafeStart and am 1 week in. Ammonia levels have remained slightly below 1ppm. Tank temperature is constant 80F.

He seems otherwise healthy and energetic...What do you think this spot is and do you think this'll just resolve by itself?



Sorry for the lousy photo quality -- he's staying in the back...

Thanks,
-Zeke


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Without a better pic, hard to tell. I would just watch it and your other fish.

Don't your fish require a little cooler temps?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

They're all south/central american fish and prefer warmer temps

Blue acara: 72 - 85F
Firemouth: 75 - 86F
red-spotted severum : 75-82F

Could go lower, but my LFS guy says they show their best colors at higher temps. I was also thinking keeping the tank temp higher would help keep ich away.

-Zeke



jrman83 said:


> Without a better pic, hard to tell. I would just watch it and your other fish.
> 
> Don't your fish require a little cooler temps?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Higher temps will not keep ich away unless it is above 85F.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I got a better pic. Does this help? It seems to be a small solid bump on one side of the fin. Birthmark? 



-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

can't tell what it could be, but make sure it doesn't move(fish lice).Other than that ,just like angel in another thread sometimes fish have "bumps" on their rays,often of no real concern.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello i agree with coralbandit.i would just keep my eye on it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would just watch it closely, as the others have said, seeing as you are cycling with fish in it could make them vulnerable to disease. In the future you may consider fishless cycling..


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

In the future I will consider taking some of my biomedia from my sump of this tank and adding it to the new tank 

-Zeke


----------

